# How do I go about this



## Krazykat1488 (Sep 18, 2018)

Okay so I recently purchased a baby Crotalus scutulatus and a baby Cerastes vipera had both for about two week they are active both at night at day but I can't seem to get them to eat pinkies nor fuzzies any tips on how to get them to eat? Because I never ran into this problem while in the hobby


----------



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

Tried heating them or braining them?


----------



## JSReptiles-UK (Sep 12, 2018)

As Rolls said, heating or braining can work, the other option would be scenting as they are also known for eating lizards? Hope you get them eating soon.


----------



## Krazykat1488 (Sep 18, 2018)

No they're alive pinkies and fuzzies cause the dude I got them from said he just threw a fuzzy in there over night and it would be gone in the morning


----------



## Krazykat1488 (Sep 18, 2018)

Have yall ever had to force feed snakes that won't eat?


----------



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

How about trying frozen and thawed first instead of putting the snake through that trauma.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

First response: Try posting in the DWA section where more DWA keepers are likely to see it.

Second response. How long have you had the snakes for? Were they purchased at Hamm? Perhaps give them a week or two more to settle in before getting too worried?

Third response: Try lizards. _Cerastes vipera_ in particular eat lots of small geckos at that age (_Stenodactylus, Tropiocolotes, Bunopus, Cyrtopodion_ possibly small _Tarentola_ and _Hemidactylus_). _Crotalus scutulatus_ I am not familiar with but I would suggest maybe _Sceloporus_. My answer to feeding small, lizard-eating North African snakes has been first to try scenting washed, small pinks over the cloaca and femoral glands of some of these species of gecko (which conveniently I keep colonies of).

If this does not work, then try a freshly-killed or live lizard. See if it will take.

If this does not work, and you cannot get it feeding on anything and the snake is in danger of losing weight (remember most vipers can go a LONG time between meals so don't jump the gun) you can force feed by using a small sponge to pin the baby snake safely without damaging it - vipers have rather delicate vertebrae.

We would need to know more about the size/state of the animals, when you got them and how you are keeping them to advise further. But really, my first port of call would be the DWA section as this is only very general advice.


----------



## JSReptiles-UK (Sep 12, 2018)

Krazykat1488 said:


> Have yall ever had to force feed snakes that won't eat?


Force feeding should definitely be a last resort - have a good read of Thrasops response, nail on the head!


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Get a dead pinkie , wash it to remove the sent. The strong sent of rodents often puts snakes off. Then rub it on a piece of lizard or a lizard. It sometimes works using a strong smelling fish(lance fish) or egg white from snakes eggs, never tried it with a chicken egg, may work. Then try hiding the food under something.

Also remember that the seasons are changing and the animals will react to this.

If it was me I'd just pin it and force it


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

JSReptiles-UK said:


> *Force feeding should definitely be a last resort* - have a good read of Thrasops response, nail on the head!


Very much so - _C. scutulatus_ will kill you quickly, no matter how small they are. Doubly so if they're a Southern California locale.
As somebody who has assist-fed young rattlesnakes, it's really not fun and it can go wrong very easily. I had a neonate _C. enyo enyo_ roll inside my fingertips, my forefinger ended up being pressed against the bottom lip. I sh*t myself if I am honest.



GT2540 said:


> Get a dead pinkie , wash it to remove the sent. The strong sent of rodents often puts snakes off. Then rub it on a piece of lizard or a lizard. It sometimes works using a strong smelling fish(lance fish) or egg white from snakes eggs, never tried it with a chicken egg, may work. Then try hiding the food under something.
> 
> Also remember that the seasons are changing and the animals will react to this.
> 
> *If it was me I'd just pin it and force it*


It doesn't seem like the OP has had much experience with picky feeders TBH fella, so I doubt they'd be experienced enough to jump in the deep end, and do that.
Venomous snake species are really not for novices.... this is the reason why. It took me a while to figure it out as a young lad, but now I know better.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Very much so - _C. scutulatus_ will kill you quickly, no matter how small they are. Doubly so if they're a Southern California locale.
> As somebody who has assist-fed young rattlesnakes, it's really not fun and it can go wrong very easily. I had a neonate _C. enyo enyo_ roll inside my fingertips, my forefinger ended up being pressed against the bottom lip. I sh*t myself if I am honest.
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever assist fed a venomous reptile Minty?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

StuG said:


> Have you ever assist fed a venomous reptile Minty?


Yep...
It's a shit job. Being close to the sharp end isn't something I enjoy.


----------



## Outlaw (Apr 24, 2018)

Krazykat1488 said:


> No they're alive pinkies and fuzzies cause the dude I got them from said he just threw a fuzzy in there over night and it would be gone in the morning


If the snakes were feeding previously on pinkies & fuzzies, you might want to consider if environmental conditions are having an effect on these little snakes?


----------

